# Dehumidifier ducting



## CRIMSON0087 (6 mo ago)

My 1st floor and basement have separate HVAC systems. Both are excessively humid. I can't afford two dehumidifier so I was considering oversizing the basement dehumidifier and splitting the supy from it to a basement duct and a 1st floor duct. I realize this would depressurize the basement and pressurize the 1st floor but the stairwell between the two has a large gap that would allow for mixing. Does this plan sound reasonable? Any reason why I shouldn't do this?


----------

